# I Am Still Depressed Because the Thought Came to Me About Wanting to Be a Jew.



## Curious (Dec 4, 2015)

I was born in Miami, Fla which makes me a Floridian. I love Isreal and was born in Miami. How can I love a place I never been to, but would like to and is a Christen? If I didn't have to take care of my wife, she has Lympheda and I am her caretaker. and if I was single and this thought came to me, I would put myself in a mental hospital for life. What does this thought mean? I taken my pills and I am calming down as we speak. You will never explain to me if this is a normal incident, these incidents are mind blowing and extremely emotional to me  

I believe after a while these incidents will overtake a person, be they normal or not. I love my wife and grandson yet I have these dammed thoughts, now I feel like crying, how must hell must I endure before I brake?  I was high strung. mg:


----------



## GDPR (Dec 4, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with wanting to go somewhere you have never been.Heck,I would like to go many places,doesn't mean there's something 'wrong' with me because of it.

May I ask what type of medication you are taking?Do you think it might be a good idea to call your doctor for a medication adjustment,or maybe ask about something that may help you stay on an even keel?

I am sorry you are having such a rough time.


----------



## Curious (Dec 5, 2015)

Saint John Warts, works for me. I was once high strung.


----------



## Retired (Dec 5, 2015)

> Saint John Warts, works for me.



That's St. John's Wort; Care should be taken when using this herbal remedy for drug / drug interactions, of which there are many.

Check with your doctor or pharmacist.

See:

St John's wort (Hypericum perforatum): drug interactions and clinical outcomes

St. john's wort Drug Interactions - Drugs.com


----------



## Curious (Dec 5, 2015)

After reading the contraindications I will check with my doctor about Prozac and Saint John Warts. I was once high strung


----------



## Retired (Dec 5, 2015)

highstrung said:


> After reading the contraindications I will check with my doctor about Prozac and Saint John Warts. I was once high strung



Its not a contraindication, but rather tha warning about drug / drug interaction.

St John's wort can increase or decrease the effectiveness or performance of various medications with which it might be combined.
Combining St Johns Wort with an SSRI like Prozac raises the concern for a rather serious interaction called serotonin syndrome.  Check with your doctor.

Please see:  Possible Interactions with: St. John's Wort | University of Maryland Medical Center

For your information, on terminology associated with medications:



> *Contraindication*
> A contraindication is a specific situation in which a drug, procedure, or surgery should not be used because it may be harmful to the person.
> 
> *There are two types of contraindications:*
> ...


----------

